# Ive Given Up the Filthy Habit!!!!!



## Raewyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi all

After 21 years of smoking my life finally became smoke free on Monday the 4th April 2005.  Please feel free if you wish to post some support here.  I know I can do this on my own but a little bit of help would not go astray.  

PS 
Thanks Sarah for the pic of that horrendous lookin lung, sure did the trick!!!!!


----------



## dubljay (Apr 6, 2005)

You have made that first hard step.  My sister quit smoking 3 years ago, and that first step, the detimination to quit was the hardest for her.  There is no stopping you now.

 Stay strong and best of luck.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2005)

Stay strong Raisin!  That is simply and completely awesome that you took that first step.  Congrats honey!


----------



## Shodan (Apr 6, 2005)

Good for you Raisin!!  Stay dedicated to your decision.......think how much more healthy you will be for martial arts and all the other things you enjoy doing!!  Remember the little engine who could........I think I can, I think I can, I know I can, I know I can and finally.......I thought I could, I thought I could!!

  Best of luck to you friend!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 7, 2005)

Stay strong Raisin and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 7, 2005)

*That's wonderful news, Raisin!!* artyon:  artyon:  As I've posted in the LLR, you should be *very* proud of yourself.  I too smoked for years (a pack a day for 10 yrs, to be exact) so I know what you're going through, and believe it or not, it will be *7 years *since I quit smoking on May 15th!  :supcool:   It's a good idea to have a lot of chewing gum &/or hard candy around; that's what helped me get through it.  And of course, staying busy: cleaning the house, the car, working overtime, etc.   As soon as you get through the first two weeks (& I'm sure you will)--you're home free!! 

*Keep up the good work - I know you can do it!!!* :ultracool 
As always, we're here if you need us.

Big Hugs to you,
Gin-Gin


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 7, 2005)

That is great news Raisin!  I guess I saw a picture of a diseased lung full too when I was younger. Glad you kicked it!  The gum, keeping busy is good, also exercise of course!  Congrats! and keep it up!!  TW


----------



## lulflo (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome job, anyone who is quitting smoking gets my support. I laugh at the smokers who say, "Mama didn't raise no quitter" ha ha. I challenge you to smell the flowers outside then smell the clothes in your closet, wash them all and keep them smelling fresh. Wash your car interior with detail and keep in smelling like a new car, find a new habit that will counter the years of abuse your lungs took, Keep at it Raisin, you are awesome!!! You can do it! Oh and food will taste so much better now, just keep a good diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Farang - Larry


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2005)

Do what  ever it takes to keep away  from them. I  never smoked but grew  up in  a   house were  both parents were chain smokers. They finally went cold turkey but the damage was done.  I lost  my mom 2 yrs  ago this month and lost dad 3 weeks ago both  from  complications  brought on by  the  smoking. Save the money you  would have  spent  on  cigeretts and buy  your self something nice   instead.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 7, 2005)

Raisin ~

That's, like, the best thing you could do for yourself!  And super-sniffer people like me will love being around you EVEN MORE now that you will smell fabulous, as well as feel fabulous!

Good for you, hon.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2005)

Good luck! Great move. This'll do more to extend your life than studying self-defense, in all likelihood.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome To day FIVE of being a non smoker....WOOHOO

Now you will be able to smell me at training...hehehehe


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations Raisin! Whatever you do don't give up!


----------



## psi_radar (Apr 7, 2005)

You're already through the toughest part, but it's easy to relapse. I did, plenty of times. Here's what helped me finally do it: 

Drink LOTS of water. It helps flush your system as well as satisfy oral fixation.

Don't drink caffeine or alcohol for the first 10-12 days, or at least keep the doses low. Nicotine helps to metabolize caffeine at twice the rate of a nonsmoker, so you'll get more jittery than normal. 

Exercise more than normal.

Get plenty of sleep.

Boot knockin'.

Meditation. 

Deep breathing.

Unfortunately, at least for me, bad smells were the first to become really pronounced after I quit. Maybe in beautiful New Zealand you'll only have nice things to smell.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats Raisin! I need to join you in this,don't I?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 7, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! and great job! :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2005)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Congrats Raisin! I need to join you in this,don't I?


 Definitely!

 I dare you!


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 7, 2005)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Congrats Raisin! I need to join you in this,don't I?


 C'mon Gary - get hard and give up!!!!!!


----------



## The Kai (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, that Filthy habit I was thinking of something else

Just kidding-Hang tough


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 8, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> After 21 years of smoking my life finally became smoke free on Monday the 4th April 2005. Please feel free if you wish to post some support here. I know I can do this on my own but a little bit of help would not go astray.
> 
> ...


You aren't alone. I am only 2 months removed from both tobacco and "other" smokable substances.  

Doesn't the air taste better?


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Apr 10, 2005)

Congratulations!  I remember my dad had the hardest time quitting... It showed me how hard it can be to stop.  You definitely have my support!!


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 10, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> You aren't alone. I am only 2 months removed from both tobacco and "other" smokable substances.
> 
> Doesn't the air taste better?


 

Sure does, I can smell alot better too!!!!!


Thanks everybody that posted for the extra support.  Has really helped.!!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 10, 2005)

So the good news is that Raewyn has made it through her first weekend as a non smoker... being the modest wee thing she is she wont rave about it, but I will 

I have been so impressed with Raewyns attitude, a lot of people that give up smoking get real grumpy and angry etc, but this little lady has been in the best of moods, she has maintained a positive attitude even through the cravings and the close calls!

*Im so proud of you!!.....8 Days and counting!*


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

Keep at it!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 10, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> So the good news is that Raewyn has made it through her first weekend as a non smoker... being the modest wee thing she is she wont rave about it, but I will
> 
> I have been so impressed with Raewyns attitude, a lot of people that give up smoking get real grumpy and angry etc, but this little lady has been in the best of moods, she has maintained a positive attitude even through the cravings and the close calls!
> 
> *Im so proud of you!!.....8 Days and counting!*


WOO-HOOO!!!!  Keep it up. Raisin!

Also, congrats to Chobaja, good job!

And I bet you guys not only can smell better, but smell better to others as well.  :wink2:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2005)

Way to go Raewyn! You are doing awesome!

 Keep it up sweetie, you are well on your way.  I am so proud of you.


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 10, 2005)

NOSTROVIA! (to your health!) Out--------standing! Marvelous! Keep it going!


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Man................ 9 long days without a smoke!!!!!   Nearly caved on sunday morning, but managed to get through eating a whole bag of apples!!!!!!  Havnt really noticed any change in my fitness yet.  Guess that will take a while. Thanks again everyone for posting your support.  When I start to cave again, ill just re-read these.  Its getting quite hard now, I just want the cravings to go away!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 11, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Man................ 9 long days without a smoke!!!!!   Nearly caved on sunday morning, but managed to get through eating a whole bag of apples!!!!!!  Havnt really noticed any change in my fitness yet.  Guess that will take a while. Thanks again everyone for posting your support.  When I start to cave again, ill just re-read these.  Its getting quite hard now, I just want the cravings to go away!


*Hang tough, Raisin--I know you can do it!!! *  :ultracool 

Btw, I like the cigarrette with the "X" over it.


----------



## lulflo (Apr 11, 2005)

Keep on going, you may never notice the change in fitness because it happens so gradually, but I would say that if you started jogging/running, you would notice it when you look back over a month of consistency. See what happens, instead of taking a 5-10 min break outside and sitting down like you used to, take 5-10 minutes and see how far you can run and get back, 5 minutes out, 5 minutes back and RUN RUN RUN, no more of the filthy habit.


GOOD LUCK AGAIN


----------



## lulflo (Apr 21, 2005)

no more posts Raisin?

What is the verdict?

Let us all know


----------



## JDenz (Apr 21, 2005)

Its a tough battle but stay strong


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2005)

Raewyn has been pretty busy the last few days...but is still smoke free!  3 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## JDenz (Apr 21, 2005)

Good Job


----------



## Zepp (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice going Raisin.  If the cravings ever get bad again, just remember, you only have to get through that day.  You can worry aout the next day when you come to it.


----------



## lulflo (Apr 22, 2005)

HOORAY!!!

Awesome!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 22, 2005)

*Yay, Raewyn! Stay strong!! * artyon:


----------



## Drac (Apr 22, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck..May you have the willpower to keep off them forever..Would that I was able to..


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 28, 2005)

After ten years of 1 to 2 packs a day I have been nicotine free for three months and seven days. That's 3,942 cigarettes I have not inhaled since I quit and $689 I have saved. To anyone who has recently quit or wanting to quit I highly suggest you check out these sites. They are full of information on nicotine addiction. It's easy to just keep smoking, challange yourselves to taking the harder path, it's worth it folks.

Chris

http://sharemeter.com/

http://whyquit.com/


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 28, 2005)

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> After ten years of 1 to 2 packs a day I have been nicotine free for three months and seven days. That's 3,942 cigarettes I have not inhaled since I quit and $689 I have saved. To anyone who has recently quit or wanting to quit I highly suggest you check out these sites. They are full of information on nicotine addiction. It's easy to just keep smoking, challange yourselves to taking the harder path, it's worth it folks.
> 
> Chris
> 
> ...


 Awesome stuff, way to go.

it has been 26 days without a cigarette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 28, 2005)

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> After ten years of 1 to 2 packs a day I have been nicotine free for three months and seven days. That's 3,942 cigarettes I have not inhaled since I quit and $689 I have saved. To anyone who has recently quit or wanting to quit I highly suggest you check out these sites. They are full of information on nicotine addiction. It's easy to just keep smoking, challange yourselves to taking the harder path, it's worth it folks.Chris


Good for you, Indyfighter!! :supcool:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 28, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff, way to go.
> it has been 26 days without a cigarette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY!!!!! artyon:


----------



## DuneViking (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations!!  Hold fast to the center!! Never, never, never give up-Winston C.


----------



## Raewyn (May 2, 2005)

I have been nicotene free now for 1 month!!!


----------



## Zepp (May 2, 2005)

Good job Raisin!  :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 2, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> I have been nicotine free now for 1 month!!!


WooHoo!! Yay, Raisin!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (May 2, 2005)

Way to go Raisin! You are doing so well. It my quit group, Freedom, there are anniversaries for different milestones. You would now be Green. Two months is double-green, three is bronze and then double and triple bronze. Six months is silver and a year is GOLD! My first month was the hardest! It was kind of tough for a couple weeks after that but then it just got so easy. You are doing a great job! Keep it up. If you would need any support or someone to just gripe at feel free to email me. I don't have a computer at home but I've got access at work five days a week. Keep it up and remember that all you have to do is stay nicotine free by Never Taking Another Puff!


Chris
Free and healing for 3 month, 11 days! :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2005)

Buy yourself something nice!


----------



## Sarah (May 2, 2005)

She has her other half holding all the money she is saving for a nice pressie after 3 months!  Smart lady


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2005)

That money'll be spent on beer or something! GET IT BACK!


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 2, 2005)

Good for you.  Congratulations and stay strong.


----------



## Raewyn (May 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That money'll be spent on beer or something! GET IT BACK!


 
Its more likely to be me to spend it before I've saved it!!!


----------



## c2kenpo (May 3, 2005)

Kudos from here!!!

I know being a previous smoker myself how difficult quitting is. You have my congratualtions and support full time on this 3 years from now you will see an amazing difference in your life and your attitude towards it.

artyon: 


And for my own piece of mind I give thanks again to Skip Hancock.....*bow* The first seminar I had with him was the day I quit smoking. 

Congrats again.

Dave Gunzburg


----------



## Raewyn (May 6, 2005)

Well...............................................................................

I suck, literally and metaphorically speaking.  *I HAD A SMOKE NOT JUST ONE BUT THREE!!!!!*
I have let you guys down but more so myself.  I was so sure I could do it!!!!!!!!!!  After 5 weeks I have let myself down.  I am so pissed with myself I am crying 

  Why did I do it!!!!   My son is upset with me.  Had a barbeque at work with free booze.  Thought I could handle it.  I rung up Sarah and told her I wasnt going to make it to training.  In hindsight I just should have gone to training.  I suck, I suck and Im ******. No one but myself to blame.  I thought because I really wanted to give up it would work and I was doing so well.  I could just kick myself now.  Ive got 5 more weeks before I go for my blue tip.  
Im sorry everyone who has posted support for me.  I feel like such a fraud.  As Sarah would say "Im having a severe "pity party" if anyone wants to come feel free!!!!!!

WHAT DO I DO NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa (May 6, 2005)

You start again.  From the beginning except this time you know that you can do it!  Don't beat yourself up over this.  Sometimes you falter but the really really important thing is that you do't quit quitting!  Chin up.  You can do it, look how far you have come already.


----------



## Ping898 (May 6, 2005)

it is cliche-ish, but if at first you don't succeed, try, try again.  You've only failed if you let one set back stop you from quitting again.  You went 5 weeks, to me that is impressive.  My mom could only do about a month and then she restarted and hasn't tried again, so as far as I am concerned you haven't let anyone down.  You are obviously finding it harder to quit than you thought, understandable, but you can do it.  And most of all don't beat yourself on it, I don't think any of us expected you to be perfect.  You can quit, you just got to keep trying.  Find the good things out of what happened, like you didn't start chain smoking again, or go out and restock on cigs and use that as your next starting point and go from there.


----------



## The Kai (May 6, 2005)

Get back to quitiing again, 3 smokes after 5 weeks is a lot better than you were doing.  It is a slippery slope, don't beat yourself up-just get set again.  After 4 weeks your body is over the physical need- you have to think of your self as a way cool non smoking martial artists that always looks in control and not dependent on your crutch!


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 6, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Had a barbeque at work with free booze.  Thought I could handle it.  I rung up Sarah and told her I wasnt going to make it to training.  In hindsight I just should have gone to training.  I suck, I suck and Im ******. No one but myself to blame.  I thought because I really wanted to give up it would work and I was doing so well.  I could just kick myself now.  Ive got 5 more weeks before I go for my blue tip.
> Im sorry everyone who has posted support for me.  I feel like such a fraud.  As Sarah would say "Im having a severe "pity party" if anyone wants to come feel free!!!!!! WHAT DO I DO NOW!!!!!!


This is what you do, Raewyn.................................................... *Don't give up!!! * ​  Just keep training & don't go to any pubs or parties where alcohol is available--at least for a month.    When my father quit smoking, he had to quit drinking coffee for a few years because his morning ritual for 20 yrs was a cup of coffee & cigarrette.  When I quit, I had to stop going to bars & dance clubs because wherever there was alcohol I *HAD* to have a smoke....so I didn't go to bars & clubs for a year.    My point is, you need to stay away from anything that would remind you of your old habits.  You are at a stage where you are ingraining new habits; make your MA training your new "habit."

Just keep doing what you were doing before the BBQ--training & keeping busy.   You did good by admitting the "slip up" --we're human beings, & therefore are not perfect.  *Get back on track, lady!!*  

I know you can do it.  :ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (May 6, 2005)

Hey, don't beat yourself up. Five weeks for a first attempt is great. If I had a hamster for every time I fell off the wagon, I'd be needing to buy some snakes by now. I know you feel ****** for letting yourself and others down, but just get right back on that wagon, congratulate yourself for making it five weeks, and move on. You'll make it eventually.

Best of luck! And remember, only two drinks at a sitting, tops. Alcohol in social situations was usually my downfall as well.


----------



## The Kai (May 6, 2005)

Actually when I quit smoking being in a bar in general was bad, since i don't drink smoking was the vice I enjoyed while out and about


----------



## c2kenpo (May 6, 2005)

Some have already said it yes alchohol is a hard page turning for a smoker who is quitting but 

DONT STOP NOW>>>>>> 3 Smokes??? NOTHING?... not a failure a hiccup.

3 smokes in a month there are people that would kill to have that kind of control. You have it, don't beat yourself up on this all the times you did it on your own and this was a simple step back but not a failure I see it as a success in WHAT NOT TO DO. 

Keep going trust me, If i could change a lifestyle from the 80's hairbands of S / D and Rock n' Roll to one of positve movemnt you can quit smoking.


----------



## Raewyn (May 6, 2005)

Thanks guys for your input.  I will keep giving up.  Thank goodness for second chances.  I now realise that I cannot drink alchol for a long long while.   I guess I just got too secure in the fact that I could handle it though.  But I will not stop trying.  I do know that that first puff I had was down right disgusting and I had the wickedist head spin, but unfortunatley I just kept on a puffing!!!

Just a note though, our bars are now non smoking bars.  It is illegal to smoke in a bar or in any building for that fact.  If you wanna go for a smoke you have to be at least 6 meters away. Needless to say there are a few bars in town that have garden bars.  But since I wont be going out drinking it wont be an issue!


----------



## michaeledward (May 6, 2005)

I stopped drinking almost 13 years ago.

I stopped smoking almost 10 years ago.

I realize that I want to be 'intoxicated' with alcohol -- and its fairly easy to stay away for me. There is no such thing as a social drink.

However, I miss my cigarettes every single day. It was always my best friend, always there when I needed him, always supportive, and always helpful. I never want to go back to my habit - 2 packs a day. But I miss it every day. 

Remember, the physical addiction goes away in a very short time; 48 to 72 hours and its gone. I remember standing in a river fishing on a Sunday morning, during one of my attempts to quit. The water tempurature was in the 55 degree (fahrenheit) rage (cold) and I was sweating profusely with nicotine withdrawl. --- two days into not smoking. 

After that first weekend ... it is all a mental challenge. Can you keep your guard up enough to not take the first drag? There's the challenge. For me, the cigarette's won every battle. If I let my guard down, I was back in the habit quickly.

My chiropractor told me once I should stop drinking coffee (I drink about 8 cups a day). Three days after going to 1 cup of coffee a day, I was smoking 2 packs a day - after almost a year of not smoking. It took two years after that stupid chiropractor's suggestion to stop for the latest time (notice I didn't say last time ... I know it would be too easy to pick up again). 

So, much like Alcoholic Anonymous .... you must stay alert to avoid the *first* cigarette (it's the first drink that gets you drunk). 

Don't worry about 'three' ... just don't light up your *next* smoke!

Good Luck


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> 5 weeks


 Next time, 6 weeks.


----------



## Sarah (May 7, 2005)

hehe...ya just needed a good Hyungs class instead.

Oh well **** happens...at least this time you will be even more determined, and dont forget how well you have done so far, one stumble does not make you a failure, a show of true success is in how quickly you get up, dust yourself off and start again.


----------



## Raewyn (Mar 1, 2006)

Ive started smoking again!  I started off with the best intentions, but I caved!  Now I'm sure Im smoking more than what I used to before I gave up! Thanks to all those supportive posts.  I will try again to give up, just need to syke myself up again to do it. At least I know Ive done it once and I can do it again!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 1, 2006)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Ive started smoking again! I started off with the best intentions, but I caved! Now I'm sure Im smoking more than what I used to before I gave up! Thanks to all those supportive posts. I will try again to give up, just need to syke myself up again to do it. At least I know Ive done it once and I can do it again!


 
It really is a hard battle if you've been smoking for some time. Don't give up trying to quit - most people I know who quit requited 3-4 efforts before they were successful. I quit the first time only because it was a short term habit that I picked up mainly for social reasons. Easily aquired, easily discarded. Best of luck. We want you to succeed.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 1, 2006)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Ive started smoking again! I started off with the best intentions, but I caved! Now I'm sure Im smoking more than what I used to before I gave up! Thanks to all those supportive posts. I will try again to give up, just need to syke myself up again to do it. At least I know Ive done it once and I can do it again!


Oh Raewyn--I know how you feel.  Hang in there, & if/when you're ready to quit again, you'll know.  We won't judge you. Trust me, I wasn't successful until the 3rd time. 

Hugs,
Gin-Gin


----------



## atanu (Dec 7, 2007)

thats gud raewyn..keep it up..


----------

